# Lilac Wine covering Tom Waits



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a cover recorded by my two pieces band in my bedroom. We are doing some cover of Tom Waits, just for the fun and to work the chemistry between us. Everything's recorded, mixed and mastered by me, so I know it's not top notch but I am quite satisfied with the result. I used a Rode Nt1-a (a must buy for every home recordist) through an Akai EIE Pro in Abeton 9.
We are working on some more, I hope you enjoy this one.

[soundcloud]https://soundcloud.com/lilac-n-wine/tango-till-were-sore[/soundcloud]
(I don't know hot to put the Soundcloud widget on this forum)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just get the share link from soundcloud and use the wrap codes [soundcloud]url[/soundcloud]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nicely done. I enjoyed it. :sFun_dancing: :sFun_dancing: :sFun_dancing:


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input GC Admin, I'll use it next time =)!
And thanks for the comment intrepid!
This makes my day!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Love it, love that it is low Fi. It works for the song.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

It is a genuine low budget, living room Low Fi loll.
Thanks for the comment =)!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Good choice of song. It's got that dark-night-on-an-old-pier-in-Montreal type vibe to it, especially with the distant, shouting chorus. Well done.


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks!!! That's the only thing I can do with my shitty voice, scream with tons of reverb so it doesn't sound so bad xD!!!

I almost forgot how nice this forum is with all the time I've spent far from internet!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful! 
I thoroughly enjoyed it. 
Congrats on a great job and recording.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom Waits is on the top of my favourite song writer list and you did a great interpretation of that song. Very creative and haunting - just the way Tom would like it I think.

(sorry it took me so long to get down to listening to it but I don't like to do diservice to someone's work by not giving it my full attention. Now you have my full attention. I look forward to hearing more)


----------



## julienpier (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I never taught it would receive such great comments!!! =P

Bluzfish; Tom Waits is also one of my favorite song writer, you comment goes straight to my heart!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Simple and sweet! The world certainly needs more Tom Waits covers


----------

